# Cabaiguan Guapo RX Cigar Review - Go for the Guapo Jr.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Not a bad smoke, but lacks the looks and flavor of the Guapo Jr. which is my favorite of all the Cabaiuan line.

Read the full review here: Cabaiguan Guapo RX Cigar Review - Go for the Guapo Jr.


----------

